# FSX Shuts off in Vista Home Premium



## mdanskin (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey guys I hope someone knows something I don't. I wont even bother telling you about Microsoft tech support but I will tell you the problem and what I've already tried.
Problem: FSX runs for approximately 10 minutes. Works perfect in rendering, sound, control, etc.. Then without any indication it shuts down and puts me back to the desktop. No errors nothing. Check task mgr-nothing. 
Here's my specs:
Asus M2n-e mobo
AMD 6000 @3.3ghz cpu
Gskill [email protected] (2gig) ram
ATI Radeon 1950 Pro 512mb gpu
Vista Home Premium

This is what I've tried so far...

Clean install of both the OS and FSX (5 times each)
Clean install of all CURRENT drivers for each device
Running FSX with all non-critical processes stopped
Run FSX in "clean" boot mode
Edited Registry and APPDATA Files per MS support reccomendations
Run FSX in Compatibility mode for win xp
Run FSX as an administrator
Created different user account to run FSX
Disabled sound to run FSX
Disabled Windows firewall, AV,etc...

Okay, now before you think it's the software hear this: I have run this exact copy of FSX on the SAME computer for hundreds of hours under Win XP Pro with never a problem. Also it's not the hardware because I currently with the same configuration run several games (that aren't even supposed to be compatible with Vista) with no problems whatsoever.

So please, please, help me. I need a super tech or at least a a bigger forum ***** than me.

Frustrated and Bummed,
Mike D:4-dontkno


----------



## mdanskin (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok, checked the vent viewer and found this...

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: fsx.exe
Application Version: 10.0.60905.0
Application Timestamp: 44fd0a92
Fault Module Name: visualfx.dll
Fault Module Version: 10.0.60905.0
Fault Module Timestamp: 44fd0f34
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 00024e18
OS Version: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 0c21
Additional Information 2: 1cff94747bb1bbd7c4b47788ded8292
8
Additional Information 3: a7cb
Additional Information 4: a3e5bb0662595f212472f481c4369695


----------



## mdanskin (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok I investigated more and I get several of those (with different addresses) :upset:so it's not just one area. It happens no matter where I fly or what my details settings are...:upset:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

hello ive somehow overlooked your thread.start with the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


----------



## mdanskin (Nov 24, 2007)

pharoah said:


> hello ive somehow overlooked your thread.start with the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


I have completed all these steps. See descriptions of gray areas I have below.

Step 4-Check but...dxdiag shows DX10. If my card only supports 9 does that matter?

Step 6-The SP1 I downloaded does not work. It says it has a corrupt file and every site I try mirrors the official MS site which I can't get to work.

Here's my specs per your request:
PSU- OCZ Stealthxstreme 600w
MOBO- Asus M2N-e AM2
CPU- AMD 6000 @3.3ghz AM2 (Basic OE software overclock)
RAM- GSKILL DDR2 800mhz (2Gigs)
GPU- HIS ATI Radeon X1950 Pro 512MB PCI-E x16
HDD- Western Digital Caviar 250Gig
OS- Windows Vista Home Premium

I am a Computer Tech but this one is beyond me for some stupid reason. All help will be appreciated!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

just to be sure try speedfan post back the temperature,and voltage readings.test under both idle,and load.


----------



## mdanskin (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok, here's the first one at idle, and the second one (later time stamp) is with every application I have running to include.
Media Player, movie maker, 10 firefox browsers, fsx, itunes, yahoo music, avast virus scan, playing a dvd, and burning a cd....:smile:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i would uninstall the game.delete all the files for it,and registry entires.restart the comp,and reinstall the game with the internet,and anti-virus program turned off.


----------



## mdanskin (Nov 24, 2007)

Tried that with no effect.


----------

